# Excessive dribbling



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Since Saturday pixel now has a new problem after getting over her tummy upset. She is dribbling excessively to the point of leaving wet patches wherever she lies. She is constantly swallowing it down and is constantly wet around her mouth. We think she is in season as she is stuck to us like glue and needs to be lying on us constantly as well as wanting to sleep all the time but also being restless. Her vagina is slightly red and swollen. Is this just her being anxious as part of her season"? Or something more sinister?

She is fine within herself apart from being sleepy and very effectionate. Her inside mouth looks fine and she isn't hot and she has constant access to water. 

Hubby admitted to me he gave her some left over casserole on the Saturday which had chilli powder,beef,butternut squash, paprika,pepper and potatoe in it. Could this be the cause? It was relatively spicy but not very.

We re a bit worried. What could be the cause? What shall we do?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would take her to the vet - if she is ok now leave it and take her in the morning, but if she seems distressed call them now.
How old is she - would this be her first season? 
Has she pooped recently and was that ok?
Are her gums their normal colour - pinky?
Take care of her, hope she is already feeling better and the dribbling was just one of those things..


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,
I agree with Marzi, perhaps take her to the vet in the morning if you can,normally excessive dribbling can be a sign that dogs are not feeling too well or are anxious I also find when mine are not 100% that they tend to be more clingy and want to sit on me all the time but as you say are restless too, is her toilet ok and as she been sick at all? I try to avoid giving human meals because of spices etc in them can cause tummy upsets. It could all of course be due to a season but perhaps the vet could reassure you anyway. X


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

This would be her first season,yes. She is 18th months old. She just doesn't seem anxious as is eating and going to the toilet properly and normally. No she has not been sick. But she is crouching a lot for a wee but most of the time nothing is coming out. Hubby thought this was marking her terriority if she is in season. 

She was running around on her walk, playing, chasing the cat and generally behaving normally.

But her tummy is churning and she is farting a lot even though she is eating normally and her poos are normal.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you sure there is nothing in her mouth, inbetween her teeth or throat. exessive drooling can be a signe of something stuck in the mouth or throat, it can be as small as a splinter.


if she is still doing it tomorrow i would atleast call for advice from the vet. iv never owned a bitch in srason but i dont think drooling is part of it.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm certainly no expert, but it sounds like a duel problem to me . . the drooling and wind could be from the casserole spices and the clingy could be her season . . I also wonder being a nurse if possibley she may have a urinary tract infection with the frequent but small amounts of pee and as Kendal mentioned, drooling could be a sign of distress I would observe closely . . . vet visit would be on my mind also . . .


----------

